# Church services on vacation?



## gsjr77 (Jun 20, 2010)

I posted this on TS4MS and thought It be interesting to see replies from a larger forum. 
For those who attend church regularly... How many- if any actually attend, or seek out a service in their vacation area. My family is heavily involved in our church and it is a normal part of our lives. This past memorial day weekend, we had planned to attend church in kissimmee somewhere near our resort. Wondering if this is a normal occurence among churchgoers.


----------



## Ann-Marie (Jun 20, 2010)

This is an interesting topic. My DH goes to Church every week and is a eucharist minister.  I go occasionally.  We don't usually look to go while on vacation because the weekend seems to be travel day or getting adjusted day.  One of the reasons I stopped going to Church is because the atmosphere has become too relaxed.  When I was growing up I always had to wear a dress or skirt and look nice.  Now, people show up in ratty clothes and it does not seem to matter.  We have a house in Sun City S.C.,but have yet to move in. So the one time we were staying on HHI, we went to the Church we would be attending when we move down south.  I was amazed at how people still dress up in the south.  It was a nice thing to see, however I showed up in my shorts just like I would have at home.  I felt a little out of place.  But when we travel, we almost never bring dress clothes anymore.


----------



## Steve (Jun 20, 2010)

If I am staying at a timeshare or hotel throughout the whole weekend, then I enjoy going to church.  It is fun to visit new congregations and nice to meet new people.  I've been to church from coast to coast.

If, however, I am checking in or out and traveling on Sunday, then I don't go.

Steve


----------



## KevJan (Jun 20, 2010)

We actually look forward to it. When I determine where and when we are going to vacation the next step is to find the Church. Oftentimes we have participated in a weekday activity also. Have had a some great experiences and made new friends. Have done this internationally as well as coast to coast.


----------



## vettebuf (Jun 20, 2010)

We look forward to it too. We've attended services on cruise ships, in Miami Beach, Beaver Creek, Vail, Grace Cathedral in San Francisco, and most recently, in Nassau in the Bahamas. We go to church pretty regularly at home and we don't like to miss when we go on vacation.


----------



## Rose Pink (Jun 20, 2010)

I am trying to do this--doesn't always work out.  I am also trying not to schedule travel on Sundays--doesn't always work out.

I was so glad I did go to church while visiting my DIL earlier this month.  I called the church and asked if someone could come pick me up, which they were happy to do.  Two days later, my DIL decides to go looking for lunch and drives away in her car.  I was already eating something from the freezer and stayed home.  Shortly thereafter, I get a frantic phone call from my son (who was still working in another state and hadn't yet joined his wife in their new home) stating that she had been in a bad car accident.  I have no car.  I don't know any of the neighbors (or if they are even home).  I don't know the area.  What do I do?  I call the people who drove me to church.   Again, they were happy to oblige.  I'm just happy, lucky, blessed (take your pick) that they were home in the middle of the day.


----------



## Karen G (Jun 20, 2010)

We have often visited other churches on vacations, and we've enjoyed the experience.  Now our church has online services we can attend via our laptop if we have internet access, so it's just like being at our own church.


----------



## jehb2 (Jun 20, 2010)

Just by chance I always seem to be on Waikiki Beach during church services.  I  always stay.  It's really beautiful and I love the music.


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Jun 20, 2010)

I hate to admit it, but usually we just laze out and don't make it to a church. I did go to the early Easter service at Pt. Richmond when we were there this past Easter. It was close, I walked and it was lovely.
Liz


----------



## gsjr77 (Jun 22, 2010)

Ann-Marie said:


> ...One of the reasons I stopped going to Church is because the atmosphere has become too relaxed.  When I was growing up I always had to wear a dress or skirt and look nice.  Now, people show up in ratty clothes and it does not seem to matter.  ...  I was amazed at how people still dress up in the south.  It was a nice thing to see, however I showed up in my shorts just like I would have at home.  .



Interesting point. Im sure youve heard this before, but dont rob yourself the blessings that come from attending/serving. Its what I tell my wife when she doesn't feel like going (or says she has no clean church clothes). Even if people show up in the pj's or if you have to, it shouldn't be a reason to miss out.


----------



## gsjr77 (Jun 22, 2010)

*pleasant surprise*

Happy to see this thread active. I wasnt sure how to bring up the subject since I thought I was the only one to think of going to church on vacation. Growing up I would ask my mom why we dont go to church when we travel, her response would be 'We're on vacation. we dont have time.' Really?!?


----------



## Karen G (Jun 22, 2010)

Ann-Marie said:


> Now, people show up in ratty clothes and it does not seem to matter.


It was a little hard for me to get used to the very casual kinds of clothing people wear to church these days, but now I always think about the fact that it's great they came to church. 

Last week I was reminded to not be judgemental about clothes. My husband and I were going to be baptizing people after one of our church services, and we had arrived shortly before the service was about to end. We were sitting in a hallway near where the teenagers meet, and we were dressed in the clothes we would be wearing when we got into the water to do the baptisms.

I was observing a number of teenage girls who were wearing denim shorts & thinking to myself about how inappropriately they were dressed. Then I looked at my own clothes & realized that I was also wearing denim shorts!


----------



## nazclk (Jun 22, 2010)

*Just my opinion.*

I don't think it's the kind of clothes you are wearing but what you are there for.


----------



## scrapngen (Jun 22, 2010)

We are active members in our own parish and do our best to find a service wherever we go. We feel more connected to the area we are staying, and it is a good way to share how different/similar we are to everyone else in the world. The girls will sometimes discuss various aspects of the service/style/decorations, etc.. It can also calm and relax me and remind me to just enjoy rather than try to do too much. 

We have also attended events the church has scheduled if we can. This can be very fun and a great way to interact with the community you are visiting!  I have met some amazing people and learned a lot simply by being willing to spend a few moments talking. We've been given great tips on the local area as well.  (of course, sometimes this drives my girls crazy as they just want to GO...) If we are able to be there two weekends, we are often greeted and remembered - the kids really notice and appreciate that!

I have found that most places I've stayed are very helpful in this regard. They know the schedules, how to get there and how early to arrive for parking, etc.


----------



## Timesharemogul (Jun 22, 2010)

*Advanced Church going.*

As the majority of my timeshares are on the Cape and since I get up there frequently, not only do I go to church while on vacation, I'm actually listed in the member directory of a church on the lower Cape! For several years, I have given the scheduler there advance notice of my arrival date and they use me as a "lector/reader". The regulars there once told me that they enjoy seeing a different face doing the readings as opposed to their usual local folks. Ironically, at my local "main" church here in CT., they regularly use me for everything EXCEPT being a reader...(that is, accolyte/altar server, chalice bearer,crucifer, torchbearer,subdeacon, choir-tenor, etc.)
     When on timeshare exchanges, I typically look on the internet to reaearch and plan attendance at a local church. If I can't find it on the net, I ASK resort staff about their local churches and service times.
     Less than a month ago, for an Orlando vacation, I researched and found the PERFECT match for the type of church/worship experience I've gotten accustomed to at home. The music was beautiful, the worship service comfortable, and the building's insides were fascinating. It was called Cathedral of St. Luke and is located in downtown Orlando.
JMHO,
Brian


----------



## scrapngen (Jun 22, 2010)

Timesharemogul said:


> As the majority of my timeshares are on the Cape and since I get up there frequently, not only do I go to church while on vacation, I'm actually listed in the member directory of a church on the lower Cape! For several years, I have given the scheduler there advance notice of my arrival date and they use me as a "lector/reader". The regulars there once told me that they enjoy seeing a different face doing the readings as opposed to their usual local folks. Ironically, at my local "main" church here in CT., they regularly use me for everything EXCEPT being a reader...(that is, accolyte/altar server, chalice bearer,crucifer, torchbearer,subdeacon, choir-tenor, etc.)
> When on timeshare exchanges, I typically look on the internet to reaearch and plan attendance at a local church. If I can't find it on the net, I ASK resort staff about their local churches and service times.
> Less than a month ago, for an Orlando vacation, I researched and found the PERFECT match for the type of church/worship experience I've gotten accustomed to at home. The music was beautiful, the worship service comfortable, and the building's insides were fascinating. It was called Cathedral of St. Luke and is located in downtown Orlando.
> JMHO,
> Brian



How fun is that!! I have an elder (He just had a birthday - I believe he's 79) friend who runs 12 miles daily and has a beautiful voice. (I want to be like the female version of him when I grow up)  He not only sings in our choir, but cantors at Spanish services in a nearby town. (his native language) His wife has shared stories about him being recruited for choirs pretty much at every church they attend - in New York two years ago, the director even made an announcement during the service that "the gentleman singing in such-and-such location please remain so I can talk with you!!" Men are just not encouraged to sing in our country - so male singers are highly prized   I think it is wonderful that you are able to be a reader at your "vacation" church.


----------



## Bruce W (Jun 22, 2010)

*Finding Catholic Churches*

A handy website for locating Catholic Churches is Masstimes.org You can put in a zip, town name, state, etc and they give you locations and in many cases, links to the churches' website.


----------



## ricoba (Jun 22, 2010)

This is an interesting thread to see.

Yes, we too often go to another church when we are on vacation, not always but fairly regularly.

Last summer when we were on Oahu, I had the joy of being the guest speaker, (preacher) at a small Filipino church in Haleiwa. It was a very good experience for us, and a memory we will cherish.


----------



## JustAllie (Jun 24, 2010)

It was Easter Sunday during my last timeshare stay, so my parents and I attended a United Methodist church in Williamsburg.  It was the same church I recall us attending back when I was a kid and we camped in the area at Easter time.  It was a really nice service, and I found it interesting to compare that church with my home church.  They were very welcoming of newcomers.  Obviously not all local churches are as welcoming of newcomers, but I'm not sure how you research that sort of thing ahead of time.  Maybe ask at the front desk?  Most timeshares and hotels have a list of local churches of various denominations, but I think you have to talk to individual employees in order to get recommendations for which one(s) are more welcoming of visitors.  They may have heard something from previous guests who tried out various churches.


----------



## mas (Jun 25, 2010)

Bruce W said:


> A handy website for locating Catholic Churches is Masstimes.org You can put in a zip, town name, state, etc and they give you locations and in many cases, links to the churches' website.



We use masstimes.org a lot when we're on  vacation.


----------



## teepeeca (Jun 25, 2010)

*Pouring salt in a wound*

Different experiences.  Since my daughter passed-on in 1980, and the experiences I had with my "denomination", I have NOT felt welcome going to any church.  (Of course, maybe I haven't given churches an opportunity to welcome me.)

I think it would be nice "IF" a church invited me to attend, BUT, since I am an "outsider", it doesn't happen.

I'm glad others have had a MUCH BETTER experience !!!

Tony


----------



## erm (Jun 25, 2010)

MAS and Bruce, we also use masstimes,org.


----------



## LLW (Jun 30, 2010)

We usually just ask the resort staff or refer to their Service Directory. Masstimes.org would be our last resort, however. 

We look at churchgoing (both the planning and the going) while on vacation as part of the exploration experience.  

If Sunday is checkin or checkout day, we go the evening before. Our church has vigil service on Saturdays - some people routinely go on Saturdays. Masstimes.org would tell you what the service times are on Saturdays in churches near the timeshare where you are vacationing. Anybody can go - you don't have to belong to the denomination.


----------



## jhoug (Jun 30, 2010)

*LDS services*

We attend an LDS church (The Church of Jesus Christ of Latter-day Saints or Mormons as some call us) every Sunday, even when we are on vacation and has been a great experience as someone mentioned above, to meet locals, etc. We have always been welcomed.  Have attended meetings all over the world.  Just got back from Norway--met in Hamar and Stavanger.  Have been to meetings in Washington DC, Orlando, Puerto Vallarta, San Diego, Newport Beach, West Yellowstone, even Grand Island Nebraska.  I always look on www.mormon.org at the meetinghouse locator--and times and places are listed.


----------



## gsjr77 (Jun 30, 2010)

teepeeca said:


> I think it would be nice "IF" a church invited me to attend, BUT, since I am an "outsider", it doesn't happen.
> 
> I'm glad others have had a MUCH BETTER experience !!!
> 
> Tony



Curious to know, what makes you an 'outsider'?


----------



## ricoba (Jun 30, 2010)

teepeeca said:


> Different experiences.  Since my daughter passed-on in 1980, and the experiences I had with my "denomination", I have NOT felt welcome going to any church.  (Of course, maybe I haven't given churches an opportunity to welcome me.)
> 
> I think it would be nice "IF" a church invited me to attend, BUT, since I am an "outsider", it doesn't happen.
> 
> ...




I haven't been a Methodist until just the past couple of years, and while I don't agree with everything that goes on within the United Methodist Church, I do like their "motto" (kind of a motto) which is, Open Hearts, Open Minds, Open Doors, hopefully meaning there are no real outsiders unless they choose to be outsiders.

Sorry your experience has been negative, even as a pretty active church goer and church worker over the years, I know how harsh church people sometimes can be.

I know that if you lived down here in NE Pasadena, you would be invited to be our guest.  We don't have any outsiders, everyone is welcome to come in and be an insider at whatever level of commitment they choose to participate in.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jun 30, 2010)

One of the nicest church services I attended while on vacation was an Easter Sunday sunrise service on the beach at Anna Maria Island, FL.  Everybody brought beach chairs/towels and sat around an "altar."  It was raining when the service started in the dark but it stopped just as the sun came up midway through - just beautiful.  There were officiants from 5 or 6 denominations, one from every church on the island, with a nice mix of hymns and readings.

If you happen to be there one year, the service is at the public beach behind the Cafe on the Beach restaurant.  (Stay for breakfast - GOOD food, good prices, get the pancakes!)


----------



## vettebuf (Jul 1, 2010)

teepeeca said:


> Different experiences.  Since my daughter passed-on in 1980, and the experiences I had with my "denomination", I have NOT felt welcome going to any church.  (Of course, maybe I haven't given churches an opportunity to welcome me.)
> Tony



I'm so sorry for your loss, Tony. I stopped attending our church for about six years after my father died. I gave church a second chance because my husband missed it and we've been going ever since, partly because there was a new priest and curate who gave the best sermons I every heard. 

I think that the people in your home church may take you for granted more. People in the churches we visit on vacation don't know us and some are curious to see what we're like. 

Tony, post if you ever plan a weekend trip to Philly. You have an invitation from me to go to church with us at St. Mark's.

http://www.saintmarksphiladelphia.org/


----------



## Karen G (Jul 1, 2010)

teepeeca said:


> maybe I haven't given churches an opportunity to welcome me.)
> 
> I think it would be nice "IF" a church invited me to attend, BUT, since I am an "outsider", it doesn't happen.


If you are ever in Las Vegas, I would be more than happy to take you to our church where everyone is welcome.


----------



## teachingmyown (Jul 8, 2010)

We almost always try to find a local congregation to worship with while on vacation.  There's just something special about sitting in a room filled with unfamiliar faces while singing songs and reading scriptures that are very familiar.  It's a bonding kind of peace that we really enjoy.  We don't always choose a congregation that's just like the one we attend at home.  Part of the exploration of vacation can be experiencing a different manner of worship.

The congregation we worship with when in Pigeon Forge, TN typically has about 300 or so people in attendance every Sunday (I'm guessing, based on the size of their sanctuary and how filled it is) yet probably less than a third of that number are actually residents and "full-time" members.  The last time we were there I noticed that many on their published prayer list were "regular visitors" from other states.  

I offer an open invitation to ALL Tuggers to worship with us when you visit Nashville.  Let me know when you're coming and I'll meet you at the door (unless I'm on vacation somewhere else, of course)


----------



## Hawaiibarb (Jul 14, 2010)

*You're ahead of me*

When I saw this thread, I thought "Great!  I can share the website for mass times......nice to know that a lot of people know about it.  I've used it often.  When I go to my own timeshares, I know the community well enough to know where I'm going for mass, but in a completely unfamiliar area, it is so helpful.  I rarely have to miss Mass on vacation.....only "carved in stone" flights interfere, and even then I may be able to go the evening before.  I, too, like comparing my church with the vacation experience, and I like meeting the locals in this setting.


----------



## gnipgnop (Jul 16, 2010)

Yes, we attend Mass everytime we go on vacation.  Our last trip to Vegas we attended Saturday evening mass at the Guardian Angel Cathedral just a couple blocks off the strip.  It was one of the most beautiful services we ever attended.  Another memerable one was in Sedona, Arizona.  The church and the Mass was absolutely beautiful.  I would have to be half dead before I would miss Mass.


----------



## Neesie (Jul 16, 2010)

When I was a kid my grandparents brought me on several week long, or longer vacations.  We ALWAYS went to church.  They actually went almost everyday when at home but ALWAYS on Sunday when we travelled.  (And this was before the internet; we dedicated part of our Saturday evening to scouting out the next morning's church service).

As an adult, I don't go to church unless we're attending a wedding or a funeral.  I got enough church as a kid.


----------

